# Fish Ohio Award Pins



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Anyone out there not get their pins this year. I keep a journal of the fish I catch, species, size, location, lure, and weather. So, usually around the end of August I submit my entries for Fish Ohio. This year was a good year for me as I caught 7 species that qualified for recognition, which qualified for the Master Angler pin. A couple week ago I realized I never received my pin. So I contacted the DNR and they told me I should have received my pin in September and they would send me another. Well I got the pin the other day in the mail and it was not the Master Angler pin. I was a little upset over this as a Master Angler qualifying year doesn't happen too often. I did send another email to see if I can get the correct pin. Anyways, I was just kind of ranting here but I spend a ton of money and time on the water and I want my Master Angler Pin. Just a personal thing with me, I don't count fish that are caught trolling for this award. Because unless you are trolling by yourself, it just happened to be your turn.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't think we'll get our Master Angler pins until February or so. I received my first pin of the year way back in June or July, but was told that Master Angler qualifying doesn't happen until the year ends.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Yea last year I received my fish ohio pin earlier in the year and my master angler one didn't come until after the new year.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Probably another month for the master pins to get mailed out.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

They had to resend my regular pin also. Mine was supposed to have came in September but never saw it. She told me the master pins and certificate will be sent in January.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Sheephead don't count!http://


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I had mine not including the farm animals


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Master pins are being sent out. I received mine today. Came in a plain brown envelope so make sure you watch for them. No return address on it.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Got mine today also. hop


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

My son received his pin about 6 weeks ago, unfortunately they sent him the smallmouth pin instead of a walleye pin?


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

BFG said:


> My son received his pin about 6 weeks ago, unfortunately they sent him the smallmouth pin instead of a walleye pin?


It is a different fish every year; everyone that got a Fish Ohio pin or Master Angler pin for 2015 got one with a Smallmouth on it.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

My master angler pin arrived the other day!


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

I got my Master pin yesterday.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If you did not get one there are three for sale on eBay right now. Same sellers every years taking advantage of the program for their profit.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Flathead76 said:


> If you did not get one there are three for sale on eBay right now. Same sellers every years taking advantage of the program for their profit.


That is pretty crappie


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

I got my master pin yesterday.


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Got my pin yesterday, certificate should also come pretty soon.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Got mine yesterday.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

mokabe said:


> Got my pin yesterday, certificate should also come pretty soon.


??? Only certificate I know of is self print ?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

are really old pins worth any thing? I have my in laws from when the program first started.


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

ML1187 said:


> ??? Only certificate I know of is self print ?


 In 2013 I recieved a parchment paper Master Angler certificate in the mail. I'm assuming the DNR still does that. The single catches are self print.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

mokabe said:


> In 2013 I recieved a parchment paper Master Angler certificate in the mail. I'm assuming the DNR still does that. The single catches are self print.


I qualified in 2012 but don't remember the certificate. Maybe it's new ! Awesome.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

They have mailed master certificates for years.


----------

